# Opera 9.6 to increase browser technology gap?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Pushing a web browser into a crowded market that is dominated by Apple-, Mozilla- and Microsoft-branded browsers and sustain a certain traction is difficult. Just ask Google whose Chrome currently holds less than 1% market share after an initial surge. But the small Norwegian software developer Opera Software has been releasing Opera for desktop and mobile platforms for years, despite the fact that it probably has much less market share than it deserves and does not get enough credit for innovations and features it delivers. Opera 9.6 Beta 1 was recently released and shows that it is a serious contender."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/39629/140/


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep. it's a great Browser  ... I'm a fan of it.

Between version 9.60 is Out today ...

http://www.opera.com/download/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've installed 9.6 on Linux but haven't used it much. I've got 9.6b2 installed on Windows XP and hope to get 9.6GA installed next week. 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I've installed 9.6 on Linux but haven't used it much. I've got 9.6b2 installed on Windows XP and hope to get 9.6GA installed next week.
> 
> Peace...


I liked your other post better.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LOL NO FAIR!!!! NO ONE was supposed to see that!!!! 

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> LOL NO FAIR!!!! NO ONE was supposed to see that!!!!
> 
> Peace...


I'm not tellin'.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeh, the original was a bit more fiery, and would have gotten more heated responses, but your good taste won out. There's enough bashing going on in the elections. (Once sent out, information becomes eternal on the net, even if you try to delete it. I wonder if that first response was already cached by some search engines.)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Yeh, the original was a bit more fiery, and would have gotten more heated responses, but your good taste won out. There's enough bashing going on in the elections. (Once sent out, information becomes eternal on the net, even if you try to delete it. I wonder if that first response was already cached by some search engines.)


I'm going to have to be more careful. Just hit submit again on a thread when I meant to hit preview.

This new mouse is touchy.

I am blunt in person and my lack of typing skills(trying to keep posts short 'n' sweet) make my posts seem quite harsh sometimes(when I reread them). More so than is my intent.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't get the thrust of this thread or the cited article. Opera has been a great browser for years, how is a new version big news?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know if it's "big" news but I think the new release of any browser is news worthy. Opera 9.6 brings some new features to the table as well as improvements over 9.5 and previous versions.

As for Opera increasing the "browser technology gap," Opera has always been an innovative browser even though a lot of people don't really realize that. In some cases they think Firefox was the "first" to do something when usually browsers have "borrowed" something from Opera. All this you already know but I think the article attempted to put Opera in the "limelight" for a brief moment. 

Peace...


----------



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Opera 9.61 is out 

http://www.opera.com/download/


----------



## daremax (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes I agree, Opera is really great,esppecially for begginers,few days ago an upgrade 9.61 was released. Eversince I turned to opera I`m not even considering IE,or Mozilla. Opera is my definite choice.:up:


----------

